# New take on PVC Bow Rack



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

I like it.. Nice and clean looking.. Also a place for the Arrows.. I may have to build one now...

NJBB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

MOney!


----------



## egasparini (Mar 22, 2009)

Great job, it´s a very good idea.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*More Details*

I forgot to mention to prevent insects (Mainly hornets and wasps) From getting into the pipe through the arrow holders, I cut the top of a large JIF peanut butter jar to the OD of the 3" pipe. I put the jar top into the reducer before glueing in the 3" pipe. I cut a piece of blue foam insulation to fit inside the 3" to protect the jar top. If you look at the side view you will notice a dark spot on the reducer. That is a 1/4" weep hole to drain off the water should it get left out in the rain. 



NYBowhunter911 said:


> MOney!


As far as the money goes I sold the kiddie bow both my kids shot when they where 7. that covered the material cost. all of 28$.


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

That's awesome. Nice and clean. Some of the things you can build using pipe is crazy. I seen a custom target holder the other day I plan on building soon. Only thing I'm wondering is if it would hold a 50lb Morrell bag target.


----------



## CrossHairs (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bow holder*

Nicely done! Very cool! I especially like the diagonal support across the bottom instead of two across the sides.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the DIY section really made pvc sales go up in the last month or 2


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

nice!
i like that your has the bows oriented that way , mine is the other style so the bow sits almost vertical. I think i'll do another like your for the back yard!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

thrill_seeker said:


> I think the DIY section really made pvc sales go up in the last month or 2


I hear ya brother !!! :thumbs_up

Wish now I would have waited to build. I took advantage of the first style on here. That is a nice rack !


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I built the first style posted and have left it un glued so I can dismantle it and take it to tournaments for around camp saves a lot of bows lying around


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

XzyluM said:


> That's awesome. Nice and clean. Some of the things you can build using pipe is crazy. I seen a custom target holder the other day I plan on building soon. Only thing I'm wondering is if it would hold a 50lb Morrell bag target.


I built one to hold my old Morell target about 10 years ago and it held the orginal target great until my son shot and cracked the PVC....lol....It was 1" PVC but if your unsure I would just use 1 1/2" PVC and that would be fine. Plus when you go and look at PVC they make a thicker walled PVC and standard thickness. If you want to make it string go with 1 1/2" or 1" thick walled or both.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I was planning to do one just like it. Well not the diagonal but now that ya posted the idea? But I will use pins for that so that it can be flattened to transport and storage.

I was thinking the same style so I could use it with traditional archery and when shooting the guns. I always seem to bring 3-4 of them and lie them on the ground on the cases. No more


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*bow rack*

Very nice - would love to know your design measurements and material list to build one myself.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*Measurements*



glteach said:


> Very nice - would love to know your design measurements and material list to build one myself.


It was a cut and dry fit process. I didn't write down any measurements so I will have to get out the tape measure and get them all written down. It may take me a couple days before I can get them posted. I may have to take some time during lunch and draw up some plans on AutoCAD.

As far as material goes:
8 - 1" 90's
8 - 1" T's
2 - 1' to 1 1/4" reducers
2 - 1 1/4" to 3" reducers
2 - 10' lengths of 1" heavy wall (SCH-40) PVC
1 - 5' length of 1" SCH-40 (left over from bathroom project)
2 - pieces of 3" PVC leftover from bathroom project (total length 37-38")
1 - 3" coupling (to join the 2 pieces together) 

I determined the length between the limb supports by measuring the range that would work for each individual bow and using the length that worked for all of them, from memory I believe it was 26.5". I made the cross members 24" because I didn't want it to start sagging in the middle. I don't remember the height :dontknow: the neighborhood of 24". This is all from memory and subject to change after taking the actual measurements.

I should be able to get a detailed set of plans by the end of the week.


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*specs*

Thanks - these will be wonderful


----------



## jbryant (Apr 22, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to say thanks to the author for this. I'm going to try and build one or two for the 4-H archery club we just started in my community.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> MOney!


some of the clubs could use these at the practice bails......including mine!!


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*PDF of Plans*

For all interested in making a stand, I put this together over lunch the last few days.

the measurements will hold the following bows with no problems:

Hoyt Trykon Jr.
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt MagnaTec
Diamond Edge


----------



## saxton_pope (Apr 24, 2009)

*nice rack*

no pun intended. It looks functional and clean.


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*Here is my build - thanks for the info*

Well I got around to making my bow holder. I went for a little bit taller - (too lazy to bend over as much).

I glued many of the joints with exception of short down pieces from the foam covered ends to base and the upright joints of the T for diagonal cross bar. This allows me to take the top bars off and fold the base (sort of tri-fold considering the diagonal cross piece as middle of three sides) fairly flat. This will facilitate allowing it to travel. I didn't think to take pictures of it separated and folded for travel. Maybe later. But here are some pics.

http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss125/glteach/bow holder/100_1298.jpg

http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss125/glteach/bow holder/100_1238.jpg

http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss125/glteach/bow holder/100_1237.jpg


Thanks for sharing. My boys like it also.


----------



## rfireman (Jul 7, 2010)

just what we were looking for for a 4-H fair project!


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

I have seen a few of these on here and i must say i like this one the best. Very nice job.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

DrumdudeLarry said:


> It was a cut and dry fit process. I didn't write down any measurements so I will have to get out the tape measure and get them all written down. It may take me a couple days before I can get them posted. I may have to take some time during lunch and draw up some plans on AutoCAD.
> 
> As far as material goes:
> 8 - 1" 90's
> ...




great work and thanks for sharing the plans!


----------



## mjbk1200rs (Feb 22, 2010)

*bow holder*

Great stuff!!!! One is being built this weekend. DIY is the best place to find the best projects and they all are pre-tried.


----------

